
Is Apple’s Genius Good or Evil? - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2008/09/10/is-apples-genius-good-or-evil/
======
kleevr
Sounds like Apple wants a Pandora clone.

~~~
tptacek
Sounds like Pandora lost an exit.

